# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  MSC Lab (Mechatronics, Systems and Control), Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology (KAIST), Daedeok Innopolis, Daejeon, South Korea

## Airicist

Korea Advanced Institute of Science and Technology (KAIST)

Home page - msc.kaist.ac.kr

youtube.com/@msckaist5538

youtube.com/BMGrobot

Projects:

Sprinter, bio-inspired quadruped robot

Raptor robot

LaunchBot

Pillbot

Zinedyn, centipede inspired robot

KAIST SUGV

----------

